

on Gliding Snakes - sep
http://www.esm.vt.edu/~jjsocha/socha_lab/Video_from_Socha_et_al_2010.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Many more video clips:

<http://homepage.mac.com/j.socha/video/video.html>

